
Ask HN: Any good Swift training courses in London? - JonCox
Hi UK people,<p>Work give us a training budget of around £500, it&#x27;s a use it or lose it situation.<p>As an iOS developer I thought an advanced Swift course might get me out the office for a few days ;)<p>Does anyone know of any decent courses like that in London? Preferably in person, during weekdays and not too far in the future.<p>-
I&#x27;m open to other suggestions on how to spend the training money (no conferences though), user interface stuff could be quite interesting too.<p>Thanks!
======
Peroni
This is the only reputable one I'm aware of but no doubt there are others:
[http://www.amsys.co.uk/course/beginning-swift-
development/](http://www.amsys.co.uk/course/beginning-swift-development/)

~~~
JonCox
Thanks for letting me know Peroni :) I actually come across Amsys ones in my
Googling, can be difficult to know if they're legit or not though.

~~~
char-am
Hi JonCox...

Charley from Amsys here... just thought I'd let you know we're an Apple
Authorised Training Company and have been teaching iOS development courses for
the last 5 years. We have a range of Swift dev courses. If you're already an
iOS developer then we'd recommend this course.

[http://www.amsys.co.uk/course/advanced-swift-
development/](http://www.amsys.co.uk/course/advanced-swift-development/)

Also.. as we're approaching the 1st anniversary of Swift... you can book on
any Swift course running in June and save 20%.

Thanks, Charley

~~~
JonCox
Thanks Charley, have just booked that course :)

